# pics of your bow stand



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

can you all post some pics of your bow stands. I would like to see some so I can try and build one this year.
Thanks


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

*SOUTH TX BRUSH BLIND*

THIS ONE'S ONLY ABOUT 4 FT HIGH, BUT I ONLY HUNTED IT WITH A GOOD SOLID WIND AND NEVER ONCE GOT BUSTED. IT'S ALSO CHEAP, BUILT ENTIRELY OF SCRAP WOOD. I'VE BLOODIED A LOT OF ARROWS FROM HERE.
REMEMBER, IF YOU PLAN ON HUNTING IT OFTEN(OR NOT EVEN), MAKE IT COMFORTABLE. A LITTLE EXTRA WORK WILL MAKE THE HUNT MUCH MORE ENJOYABLE AND PRODUCTIVE. KEEP THE WIND/SUN IN MIND WHEN PICKING THE LOCATION. BE CREATIVE..........GOOD LUCK! POST UP YOUR FINISHED PRODUCT.


----------



## rmf92hunt (Jun 23, 2005)

Not real happy with the paint job, was trying something new and didnt turn out very good. But here is how I build my blinds.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

That's a pretty sweet blind you have there. Light weight material. Should be easy to set up. I'm likin it. Paint job is nice also.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Flat black inside, arrow comes flying out of cave or black hole. I did something similar in the past and did not even need net on windows.


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

first year.... killed a buck and a doe out of it......


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Coach_Stew said:


> first year.... killed a buck and a doe out of it......


Think I would have to nickname it "the dancing trees stand" Good Job!


----------



## woodsman08 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Hay Bale (kinda)*

2-3 person blind. Has a rain proof internal liner


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

I like that one. I'll bet the hay covers a lot of scent also. Nice stand.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow Woodsman 08, that is a great looking blind but I would scared to death of snakes in there. Looks like a good hide out for them as well.


----------



## woodsman08 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. No snakes yet. I'm more concerned with the illegals deciding it is a good camp spot than anything else. (we are in Falfurrias)


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

woodsman08 said:


> 2-3 person blind. Has a rain proof internal liner


Man I hope you don't have cows on your place. We used to use hay to help fill in some brush blinds on days leases we hunted. Sometimes we would go out for a hunt and all that was left was a bunch of piles of cow ****.


----------

